# Pitch recommendation at Vilanova Park -?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm just about to do something I've never done before....

We want to book a pitch at Vilanova Park for one week either side of Christmas. We've not used this site before ( we have been to Barcelona) and have read that there are pitches that must be avoided. 

Can anyone recommend a particular pitch number ? We want one of the bigger pitches and a nice quiet one as far from the restaurant and social hub as possible. 

I don't even know if it is necessary to book there but, having been turned away from full sites further west a couple of years ago, we'd rather like to feel we won't have to spend Christmas on the road or jammed into a car parking space.

G


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Grizzly

We were there some years ago and pitched at the bottom of the site in section F because it was quieter and less shaded than the top end of the site but I've no idea if anybody can stay there now or if the pitches have all been taken over by companies such as eurocamp.

Catz


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

catzontour said:


> Hi Grizzly
> 
> We were there some years ago and pitched at the bottom of the site in section F because it was quieter and less shaded than the top end of the site but I've no idea if anybody can stay there now or if the pitches have all been taken over by companies such as eurocamp.
> 
> Catz


Hi Catz and thanks. I've just found their map and it looks like most places are dual purpose- ie companies in season and touring out of season. Or it might mean they are mixed ?

We've never booked a pitch before so I don't know if you are stuck with the allocated pitch if you hate it or whether they simply put you down , guarantee you a pitch, and allow you to choose when you get there. I don't know if they allocate their "unpickable " pitches to pre-bookers or the best ones !

G


----------

